

Harold Pinter's Nobel Lecture: Art, Truth & Politics - dgr
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/2005/pinter-lecture.html
Interesting stuff about the nature of truth starts at 10:35.
======
bayareaguy
English text link here:
[http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/2005...](http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/2005/pinter-
lecture-e.html)

------
dgr
Interesting stuff about the nature of truth starts at 10:35.

